# New Nc Outbackers



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey all. We are pulling our first FW out of the lot Saturday. Can't wait to get away, but will probably be a couple of weeks before we can. Maybe stay in the Blue Ridge Parkway for a couple of nights. We are all fortunate to have these forums and look forward to talking with you good people.

Tom


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tom & Karen to the Club & Congrats on your new 5er 









Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

welcome, there is a lot of good info on this site. have fun with it!


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats Tom&Karen on the new Outback and welcome to the site.

Rob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome TomandKaren!









Congratulations on your new Outback Fifth Wheel








Glad you found us here, if you need help just ask!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome TomandKarneNC to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 5er









Don


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, I frequent a couple other forums but this one seems like a big family. That's how it should be.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

TomandKarenNC said:


> Thanks guys, I frequent a couple other forums but this one seems like a big family. That's how it should be.


Oh Yeah!








Maybe you can join in on more fun at a rally near you? Check out the Rally threads. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=39

Tami


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome TomandKarenNC 
Hope you enjoy the new fiver


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Thanks guys, I frequent a couple other forums but this one seems like a big family. That's how it should be.


Oh Yeah!








Maybe you can join in on more fun at a rally near you? Check out the Rally threads. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=39

Tami
[/quote]

Thanks, was eyeballing that east coast rally. Seems like it lost interest about Aug 2. Hope everybody can get together on a location, sounds like fun.

Tom


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

TomandKarenNC said:


> Thanks guys, I frequent a couple other forums but this one seems like a big family. That's how it should be.


Oh Yeah!








Maybe you can join in on more fun at a rally near you? Check out the Rally threads. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=39

Tami
[/quote]

Thanks, was eyeballing that east coast rally. Seems like it lost interest about Aug 2. Hope everybody can get together on a location, sounds like fun.

Tom

Don't worry Tom. The East Coast rally will be a go. It is just so far away right now. We have to pick a location and then set things up with a campground. Still doing some investigating. We will get things moving in the fall I would imagine. Enjoy your camper. We do have a fall thing going in Ocean City MD if you would like to join us in November. The thread is Highlanders Holiday Hootenanny. A good group of people will be there. Please join us.
Darlene
[/quote]


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, TomandKaren from NC!! We are so glad you found us. Enjoy that new Outback.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> Welcome, TomandKaren from NC!! We are so glad you found us. Enjoy that new Outback.


 Thanks, pulled it home today and DW wants to go camping tonight.







We are planning on going to Myrtle Beach next weekend though.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

TomandKarenNC said:


> Welcome, TomandKaren from NC!! We are so glad you found us. Enjoy that new Outback.


 Thanks, pulled it home today and DW wants to go camping tonight.







We are planning on going to Myrtle Beach next weekend though.
[/quote]

YOU mean you aren't going to sleep in it tonight .....























Tami


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

[/quote] Thanks, pulled it home today and DW wants to go camping tonight.







We are planning on going to Myrtle Beach next weekend though.
[/quote]

Where did you buy your Outback from?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome TomandKaren from North Carolina.

I was a tarheel once. Spent a couple years at Fort Bragg back in the 70s. Son was born there in 74.

Ah, I remember Myrtle Beach. But I bet it looks different now than in 1974!

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

She did want to sleep in it, but I don't currently have a 30 amp outlet. I just put a dedicated 20 amp in for my small mig welder, guess I will be swapping that out for a 30. Don't know if we can sleep without AC.
We bought it from Americamp in Franklinville, near Asheboro.
Seems as though you can skip Myrtle for 1 year and things have changed. We have friends staying this coming weekend near baredoot landing, so I remember the barefoot campground. We think this would be ideal, close by and all. Then find out yesterday that the campground was sold to developers. Money rules! 
Looks like Myrtle Beach Travel Park or Apache are other alternatives. I've read good and bad about both.


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

TomandKarenNC said:


> She did want to sleep in it, but I don't currently have a 30 amp outlet. I just put a dedicated 20 amp in for my small mig welder, guess I will be swapping that out for a 30. Don't know if we can sleep without AC.
> We bought it from Americamp in Franklinville, near Asheboro.
> Seems as though you can skip Myrtle for 1 year and things have changed. We have friends staying this coming weekend near baredoot landing, so I remember the barefoot campground. We think this would be ideal, close by and all. Then find out yesterday that the campground was sold to developers. Money rules!
> Looks like Myrtle Beach Travel Park or Apache are other alternatives. I've read good and bad about both.


We stay at Apache and have a good time there. It is according to what you like in CGs. Apache is about the third of the size of MB travel park, that is one thing we like is the smallness of it. They both have the basics (store, pool, bathhouses, etc.), but MB's bathhouses are really, really nice. MB travel park also has more activities, two pools, lazy river. Apache sites are smaller plus you are closer to pool and ocean and MB's sites are mostly pull thru. If Apache ever went out of business, MB travel park is where we would go. But for now our choice is Apache. Hope this helps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great time with the awesome Outback. Don't forget to make up some Outbacker.com business cards, because you know people are going to come over and want to talk to you with a great trailer like that.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackackers, TomandKarenNC!*








Congratulations on that new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome TomandKaren from North Carolina. 
Hope you enjoy you new tt 
I got back this past Saturday from camping in the Blue Ridge Mountains in NC
the are really nice

Happy Travels

willie


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. We drove up to Shatley Springs Sunday to check out a couple of lots my dad owned. It's only a few miles off the parkway. I would like to build on one and move into a smaller house. We checked out Racoon Holler CG and may camp there soon. It's nearby. Only problem is that her femily all lives where we are now, but that lot is just a couple hours away. Plus it would give them a nice place to come visit us. And it backs up to the New River, where my brother saw a kid with a stringer full of fish. I would never go against her wishes, so I hope she can fall for it as I have. Happy camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you just drive up there or did you take the Outback with you?


----------



## Tommy (Aug 11, 2006)

We just drove up to look around, her first time there.


----------

